

Ask HN: What public API to use for language detection? - cl8ton

I’m looking for an API that I can pass it a paragraph of text and it tells me what language it is.<p>What do you use for your language detection?
======
byoung2
[https://developers.google.com/translate/v2/using_rest#detect...](https://developers.google.com/translate/v2/using_rest#detect-
language)

Pricing:
[https://developers.google.com/translate/v2/pricing](https://developers.google.com/translate/v2/pricing)

EDIT: Also found this:
[http://detectlanguage.com/](http://detectlanguage.com/)

~~~
cl8ton
Thanks, I never heard of your second one... checking it out now.

